# Sticky  Do you look like your Cockapoo???



## lady amanda

Lady with her cone


and..................................



wait for it!!!

















hahha kidding...its just a photo I found on google....but I thought worth a laugh


----------



## lady amanda

ok this one is the real deal....it was a lazy day at home...so excuse the disheveled look of me.


----------



## kendal

hehe love it.


----------



## alfiedoo

Hilarious Amanda!! My turn?.......... now where can I find a photo of Worzel Gummidge........................ x


----------



## lady amanda

OH MY I had no idea who that was....so I googled it....not a pleaseant looking character at all...


----------



## parapluie

Hahaha had to google it too! I'm on the forum on my phone now, then in class but I'll post when I get home or tomorrow haha. Who else is brave?


----------



## alfiedoo

lol when I saw your photo with the lamp shade (before I realised it was a fake) I was chuckling to myself thinking whoever you asked to take the photo would be phoning the men in white coats for you....


----------



## parapluie

Hahaha I know. The lamp picture is great. Wonder if that girl had any idea she'd one day be compared to a puppy that had just been fixed bahah


----------



## lady amanda

LOL I am sure she had no idea!!
That's so funny that you actually thought I would have done that  yes the white coats would for sure be on their way.


----------



## lady amanda

no one brave enough???


----------



## kendal

alfiedoo said:


> Hilarious Amanda!! My turn?.......... now where can I find a photo of Worzel Gummidge........................ x




"nice sthlice of cake Ant Sally"


----------



## Kel

lady amanda said:


> no one brave enough???


Not me! But I don't look like my dog, so that's my excuse  My husband does have dark brown hair, going a bit "white" though.


----------



## wilfiboy

Fab Amanda, I was scrolling down wondering what I was going to find lol .... I wonder who the mistery girl is, as for you looking dishevelled I need a full make over before postig any pics not the most photogenic. If your Worzel Leone then Im more like Aunt Sally xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy

kendal said:


> "nice sthlice of cake Ant Sally"


Great impersonation


----------



## lady amanda

booo


----------



## wilfiboy

Aunty Sally was a come to life... life size rag doll who Wurzel had a soft spot for, ruddy faced and ragged really lol x


----------



## parapluie

I am surprised by the lack of pictures on here! I'm sure you are all gorgeous!


----------



## lady amanda

LOL!!! I am shocked I am the only one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum

Working on it!


----------



## embee

Me too, working on it but I may need to have several hundred photos taken before I get one I would be prepared to put up online, then there's all the extra time I'll need to use retouching the photo to get it ready


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhh air brushing theres a thought!!! Amanda you're obviously the only one that looks presentable lol x


----------



## parapluie

Retouching! Come now! This is getting out of hand! Rah! ahahahha :talktohand:


----------



## lady amanda

out of hand for sure!!!! lol re-touching, i am not even wearing makeup! lmao! u guys are worried for nothin!


----------



## parapluie

lady amanda said:


> out of hand for sure!!!! lol re-touching, i am not even wearing makeup! lmao! u guys are worried for nothin!


Yeah, for real! I don't even wear makeup (unless I'm going out somewhere really nice, and even then just a tiny bit of mascara) so to be sure there will be no faking it about my pic ahaha. Ahh, the anxiety! How can I post my pic when all these supermodels are going to be posted after me??


----------



## Dylansmum

Ok so this is us, both having had a hair cut this week, so less shaggy than usual.


----------



## kendal

haha love the bone lol.


----------



## wilfiboy

lovely picture , please to meet you helen x


----------



## lady amanda

AHHHH! Helen!!! SO CUTE! I love it!!!
Way to go brave woman!!


----------



## Dylansmum

Well Amanda, looks like everyone except us is just plain chicken 
:behindsofa:
Either that or we are both so stunning that they are too embarrased to post :laugh:


----------



## lady amanda

I fully enjoy the latter!!!!


----------



## parapluie

lady amanda said:


> I fully enjoy the latter!!!!


the latter


----------



## wilfiboy

Need to have my hair done, take pics then take a few weeks to get round to posting lol ...same with fav walks great thread just rubbish with pics x


----------



## parapluie

OK! So, I feel bad that I was calling everyone else out and I hadn't even posted a picture so here you go. 

I don't have any pictures of me holding him (and I feel weird asking ahaha) so I posted one that was taken (of course my head is cut off, and I'm kind of bending down so my body looks funny) but you can see my coat and Rufus and in the next one you can see my coat and my face ahah. If I ever get one of me and him close up I'll consider posting it too (but probably wont ) 

Don't judge (and let's see some more pics!!)


----------



## Dylansmum

Reasonable colour match Lia, just need a slight red tint and you'll be there


----------



## parapluie

Dylansmum said:


> Reasonable colour match Lia, just need a slight red tint and you'll be there


ahah yeah I guess I'll need to get some dye out  I don't personally think it's very similar but just thought I'd contribute to the thread hahah


----------



## kendal

oh well i guess i should join in this thread. 
got my brother to take a quick snap.


----------



## lady amanda

Way to be Brave Lia!
Lol close in colour  
But I wouldn't be breaking out that dye


----------



## lady amanda

KENDAL! way to go you too!!!
And look at you with your pack!
I can't believe you can manage to get them all to it with you at once!!! way to go...so if you looked like your cockapoo....(which you don't ) which of your pack are you???


----------



## wilfiboy

Well done girls, if only it was so easy Kendal "ive just got my brother to take a pic" lol. I think you're colouring as near as your going to get Lia and I think you've deliberately chosen different Kendal ... it gives you the option to get another ... wheres me camera lol x


----------



## lady amanda

COME ON KAREN! we all know you know how to post pics now!


----------



## wilfiboy

Just dont know how to get them from the camera to the computer lol x Will go and hassle my daughter but you get what you get Im sat in my jamas x


----------



## kendal

lady amanda said:


> KENDAL! way to go you too!!!
> And look at you with your pack!
> I can't believe you can manage to get them all to it with you at once!!! way to go...so if you looked like your cockapoo....(which you don't ) which of your pack are you???


lol this is some of the ones that didnt make the cut lol. i dont know i see little bits of me in all of them all lol


----------



## lady amanda

LOL!!!!! Kendal!!! I LOVE IT!!! great collage of all of the pics!!! hahahaha that looks like fun!


----------



## kendal

lady amanda said:


> LOL!!!!! Kendal!!! I LOVE IT!!! great collage of all of the pics!!! hahahaha that looks like fun!




lol Gypsy kept lanching herself off the couch and bouncing around my brother. she was too exited and couldnt work out what was going on lol


----------



## lady amanda

wilfiboy said:


> Just dont know how to get them from the camera to the computer lol x Will go and hassle my daughter but you get what you get Im sat in my jamas x


LOL! did you see me...bahahah I was wearing sweats with my giant "CANADA" sweater...I am sure you have great Jamas!!!!


----------



## lady amanda

kendal said:


> lol Gypsy kept lanching herself off the couch and bouncing around my brother. she was too exited and couldnt work out what was going on lol


HAHAHA aww Gypsy too cute!


----------



## wilfiboy

Drum roll .. no air brushing in jamas ....


----------



## wilfiboy

try again lol x


----------



## wilfiboy

Ta-da two for the price of one x


----------



## wilfiboy

Might do one like your collage next time Kendal lol x


----------



## parapluie

Karen! So proud!!! You and the pups look lovely! I wasn't in my pjs but I just snapped a quick photo in the car hahah. For some reason I felt so silly asking for someone to take a picture of me and dufus!


----------



## wilfiboy

Lia very,very pleased to meet you my pen friend from afar x


----------



## JulesB

Here's me and Betty - she chose not to look at the camera!!! The main similarity between me and her is that I generally wear a lot of black and often have a scarf on (I have hundreds of scarves) and often the scarf is black/white/grey but I think that's where the similarity ends!!


----------



## kendal

lol i didnt realy get a choice i cant realy take a photo of me and the girls on my own lol. but know one really questions me when i ask for daft things lol


----------



## lady amanda

KAREN!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOD FOR YOU LADY! lookin good with those pups!!!


Nice to see you Jules!! 

now everybody is getting their courage! lol it's about 7:30 in the uk right now isn't it??? is there some liquid courage being had???


----------



## kendal

lady amanda said:


> KAREN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GOOD FOR YOU LADY! lookin good with those pups!!!
> 
> 
> Nice to see you Jules!!
> 
> now everybody is getting their courage! lol it's about 7:30 in the uk right now isn't it??? is there some liquid courage being had???


lol 8:45pm lol


----------



## lady amanda

oooo even later!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy

you gave us all encouragement Amanda , Im sat with a wine and I think Jules according to another thread has been to the pub lol .
Jules you look familiar unless you've posted a picture before x


----------



## kendal

wilfiboy said:


> Jules you look familiar unless you've posted a picture before x


oooo maybe we have a celeb look a likey lol


----------



## JulesB

wilfiboy said:


> you gave us all encouragement Amanda , Im sat with a wine and I think Jules according to another thread has been to the pub lol .
> Jules you look familiar unless you've posted a picture before x


I don't think I've posted a photo of me on here before - maybe I just have one of those familiar faces!!!

And yes I have been to the pub, but only one G 'n' T so not too much dutch courage there!!!

I'm loving all the pics in here and it's nice to put the faces to the names and not just see the dogs (as much as I love seeing the dogs!!).

x


----------



## lady amanda

LOL!!! now I am even more Jelous! I am still sitting at my desk at work and you all have a drink  
THAT IS IT!!! UK GET READY BECAUSE HERE I COME...lol or nor


----------



## wilfiboy

You'll enjoy your chill time all the more Amanda when it comes and we'll all be in bed ... but your more than welcome to come over, just dont wake me when you get in lol x


----------



## lady amanda

wilfiboy said:


> You'll enjoy your chill time all the more Amanda when it comes and we'll all be in bed ... but your more than welcome to come over, just dont wake me when you get in lol x


LOL! thanks Karen...I'll be right over


----------



## Kel

Great pictures, everyone! I enjoyed seeing them


----------



## Dylansmum

OMG this thread has been on fire while I've been logged off! I'm never on in the evening as we chill in our bedroom watching tv with Dylan.
Well done ladies, great to see some photos.
But I do have some comments - Karen, curls are working well but you chose the wrong colour pups. Jules, all you need is a perm and you're there. Kendal, you're never going to match all of yours no matter what you do!
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## embee

lady amanda said:


> KAREN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GOOD FOR YOU LADY! lookin good with those pups!!!


Re-phrase!!!!! Think about it....."pups"!!!!!!

So great to 'meet' you all.

Promise to post tomorrow - now where's my face mask, cucumber, hair dye and corset gone?????


----------



## embee

lady amanda said:


> LOL!!! now I am even more Jelous! I am still sitting at my desk at work and you all have a drink
> THAT IS IT!!! UK GET READY BECAUSE HERE I COME...lol or nor


and it was 22 degrees down south today.


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> Kendal, you're never going to match all of yours no matter what you do!


So maybe your best option Kendal is to go for number 5 and choose a less curly, red puppy like Rufus? That would do the trick.


----------



## kendal

lol up untill a couple of months ago Delta did match my hair colour as i hadnt died it in about a year lol

lol and we already have a red cockapoo in the family that belongs to haigs girlfriend(well her mum) 

Gypsy kinda matches my mum in more ways than one lol


----------



## wilfiboy

embee said:


> Re-phrase!!!!! Think about it....."pups"!!!!!!
> 
> So great to 'meet' you all.
> 
> Promise to post tomorrow - now where's my face mask, cucumber, hair dye and corset gone?????


I tried to cover my puppies with the dogs lol and come on Mandy I was "heavily pressured" to post a picture there and then whilst in my pyjamas... even though this in itself is a technical nightmare ...so the chance of beautification was not an option


----------



## lady amanda

embee said:


> Re-phrase!!!!! Think about it....."pups"!!!!!!
> 
> So great to 'meet' you all.
> 
> Promise to post tomorrow - now where's my face mask, cucumber, hair dye and corset gone?????


OH NO!!!!!!! 
Wow I always put my foot in my mouth! I guess this time it was my Keyboard! ahhh :behindsofa:


----------



## embee

Told eldest boy I needed a picture for the forum and he caught me napping with Flo earlier. Of course I wasn't really asleep I was just resting my eyelids...


----------



## kendal

aww that is a lovely photo.


----------



## JulesB

Awwww gorgeous pic!! Would love Betty to lie and snooze with me but she prefers to lie next to me.


----------



## Dylansmum

Aaaaahhhhhhh! That's so lovely!


----------



## lady amanda

AWWWWWW Beautiful Picture!!!
Don't you just love a cockapoo snuggle nap...I mean eye resting...lol.
I always tell my husband when I fall asleep on the couch that I was just resting my eyes...lol


----------



## wilfiboy

Ah lovely and snuggly ... I can just hear her doing that deep sigh noise x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Ah lovely and snuggly ... I can just hear her doing that deep sigh noise x


You're right, just as she settles she does a deep sigh.


----------



## kendal

embee said:


> Told eldest boy I needed a picture for the forum and he caught me napping with Flo earlier. Of course I wasn't really asleep I was just resting my eyelids...




you should get that frameed, i think it would look lovely, oh maybe in black and white ?


----------



## alfiedoo

Aah fantastic photo Mandy! Who needs a hot water bottle?


----------



## parapluie

Mandy! What an adorable picture


----------



## embee

parapluie said:


> Mandy! What an adorable picture


Ahhh thank you - I've told Theo that you all like the picture he took.


----------



## Tressa

Aaaaaaawwww


----------



## jennifersarah

this thread is brilliant, it's so good to put names to faces. i will stick my ugly mug on soon, with the handsomest boy in the world next to me.
i can see a lot of similarities in colouring! hope to see even more pics soon xxx


----------



## caradunne

Mandy you photo is amazing. Izzy does those deep sighs and also grunts and snorts like an old man when she has to do something she doesn't want to do! They are so funny, so many facial expressions.


----------



## JoJo

Wow what a cool thread ..... I have sat here, giggling at the lamp on head photo and smiling at kendal covered in cockapoos, then mandy caught snoozing now thats so cute .... 

Am I brave enough to put up a pic .. umm maybe not .. 

I must admit it is so nice to put a face to a name.... so maybe I will ....

Superb thread


----------



## lady amanda

DO IT!!!!!!!!  lol it's all in good fun


----------



## wilfiboy

Go on Jojo you know you want to x


----------



## caradunne

Wheh - finally managed to do this!!!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum

Well they're all pretty good matches, so hard to say!!!!


----------



## weez74

What a brilliant thread - it's like when you first see a picture of a DJ that you listen to every day - they're never anything like the picture you have in your head! It's really nice to meet you all, ladies!

I am going to get someone to take a picture of me and Rosie today and will post it later (on my own at the moment) because I've just checked but the only picture I have of me and Rosie is this one (from last night, when Rosie climbed onto my lap for a cuddle and my husband took it on his blackberry), and you can't really see either of us because it's not a good camera! On second thoughts, maybe I'll stick with this one and save myself the embarrassment!


----------



## lady amanda

awwww cuddle time!


----------



## parapluie

So happy to see more photos on here! Louise, I must say I completely pictured you with brown hair! It's the cockapoo trick I guess


----------



## weez74

parapluie said:


> So happy to see more photos on here! Louise, I must say I completely pictured you with brown hair! It's the cockapoo trick I guess


Ha, no complete dizzy blonde here!


----------



## strangeland86

Ok so I've been reading this thread and wanting to post but I literally have no good pics if me and the dogs together, and I can prove it...

Before 









after lol











































See I told you! So this is one of me looking a little more normal on a night out lol...


----------



## wilfiboy

Lovely pics Bethany .... now let me go get ready and then take some more lol x


----------



## lady amanda

Awww I think you look great!


----------



## Tressa

Like the black and white one - its really nice.


----------



## caradunne

Hubby took this picture today to share!


----------



## kendal

caradunne said:


> Hubby took this picture today to share!


lovely photo.


----------



## wilfiboy

Hi Cara, not as curly as Izzy x


----------



## lady amanda

Great Photo Cara


----------



## embee

Lovely picture Cara, nice to meet you.


----------



## sonatalady7

Ok, I just want to say that I read through ALL of these posts...and now I feel pressured to post a picture. I don't have anything recent, so I'll have to take some over the weekend. I'm getting my hair cut on Tuesday, so I'll do a before and after shot...with the puppy of course! 

You have my full permission to bug me if I don't do it!


----------



## lady amanda

LOL! Noted.


----------



## weez74

Hi Cara - lovely picture! And you do look similar - Izzy's ears make her look like she has a bob!


----------



## JulesB

Fab picture Cara and Louise I agree about Izzy's ears making her look like she has a bob, I often think that Betty looks like she has a bob!!

I went to see Avenue Q last week (an adult version of the Muppets in musical form and very politically incorrect for those of you that don't know of it) and if any of you have seen it you will know what I am talking about but there is a character in it called Kate Monster who my friend think reminds her of Betty!! Here is a pic of Kate Monster so you can see what you think but I have to say I kind of agree with her!!!!


----------



## lady amanda

LOL!!! that's funny!!!


----------



## Mogdog

What a great thread - so many lovely pictures. I keep meaning to post some of Maisie - will try to get one of both of us too.


----------



## kendal

JulesB said:


> Fab picture Cara and Louise I agree about Izzy's ears making her look like she has a bob, I often think that Betty looks like she has a bob!!
> 
> I went to see Avenue Q last week (an adult version of the Muppets in musical form and very politically incorrect for those of you that don't know of it) and if any of you have seen it you will know what I am talking about but there is a character in it called Kate Monster who my friend think reminds her of Betty!! Here is a pic of Kate Monster so you can see what you think but I have to say I kind of agree with her!!!!


i have tickets to see that, my brother got me them for christmass cant wait i know almost all the songs.


----------



## caradunne

weez74 said:


> Hi Cara - lovely picture! And you do look similar - Izzy's ears make her look like she has a bob!


He he he, funny ears! I think the groomer thought she was a Bichon! Never mind they will grow (must admit they are easier to look after now). xx


----------



## MichelleE

*Do you look like your dog?*

I'm sure there was a thread on this, but can't find it. After a particularly disasterous home hair colour, I do look like my dog  That will teach me for not doing a colour test first! Pants....will have to say I was going for the Morticia Adams look at work tomorrow


----------



## JoJo

ha ha ha .. bad hair night 

No I don't look my dogs..... my dogs are stunning


----------



## Sarette

Oh no!! I hope it's not as bad as you think it is and that you get through tomorrow! Are you going to try and "fix" it? xx


----------



## MichelleE

Hair up do tomorrow me thinks  Should be able to get a couple more washes in by then, but will just have to live with it. Never mind, it's only hair. Maybe Poppy will really think I'm her mummy now


----------



## wendy diane

If only!!! No I don't look like Flo! Can you get a grey cockapoo with a home colour that needs re-doing? Straight not curly too!!

Grey straight haired Wendy and pretty creamy curly little Flo


----------



## Jukee Doodles

I look nothing like him !!!!:










Nor them either !!!:










Stephen xxx


----------



## kendal

Jukee Doodles said:


> I look nothing like him !!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor them either !!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen xxx


i dont know both yum yum and buz have high lights plus buz has that light brow beard lol


----------



## embee

Ummmm.... Oh yes you do  With the beard and the hair alternating choc and blond you look roan to me though I think maybe a bit more length in the fringe to get the whole look  Next time you get your hair done I think you should go sable.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Jukee Doodles said:


> I look nothing like him !!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor them either !!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen xxx


Oh Stephen that second photo is hysterical! I'm absolutely wetting myself! I'm afraid to say I think you look very much like your dogs .....took me a while to spot you!


----------



## jaimia

*i dont but my children do, this is my 7 year old daughter Mia x*


----------



## JoJo

embee said:


> Ummmm.... Oh yes you do  With the beard and the hair alternating choc and blond you look roan to me though I think maybe a bit more length in the fringe to get the whole look  Next time you get your hair done I think you should go sable.


I am loving this photo ... Stephen you really do look like your cockapoo. I am loving the matching hairdo's!!! 

I so need to work on my cockapoo look.... booking a perm next week, may go for a blonde parti Eevee look


----------



## weez74

jaimia said:


> View attachment 688
> 
> 
> View attachment 689


Ah, such a beautiful little girl!


----------



## JoJo

jaimia said:


> View attachment 688
> 
> 
> View attachment 689


ahh lovely .. I bet Mia loves her hair, I can picture her swishing and flicking her lovely locks, I have a little girl who loves swishing her hair and stroking cockapoos, handy that ....


----------



## jaimia

Flossy loves Mia's hair more ! Shes always trying to chew it x


----------



## lady amanda

Hoping this brings it back to the top for those asking about a thread like this.....it is a sticky under cockapoo pics...have a look through all the pages....it's a fun thread!


----------



## JoJo

My cockapoo are much better looking than me ...


----------



## lady amanda

come on Jojo!!!! be brave and post a pic! you now know what I look like! come on girl! way too many posts for us not to know your face!


----------



## caradunne

We need more pictures - come on everyone!!!!! 

I love your pics Stephen xx


----------



## lady amanda

JOJO!!!! I am waiting! lol


----------



## JoJo

ha ha ha .. Oh Amanda, my face, oh dear ... its all over my blog which I am not keen on .. don't make me put it on here too.. imagine me as a hot babe ha ha ha ... pretty and of course fit .. reality is not so good ha ha ha


----------



## mandym

hahahahahaha stephen the pics are classic and yes you do look like your dog,matching highlight and beards lol and the 2nd pic had me in stitches,just brilliant!!! xxx


----------



## lady amanda

Come on jojo do it for me!!!!! I signed up to your blog!!! come on


----------



## kendal

come on we all did it. dont be shy


----------



## JoJo

... photo on its way .. fair enough you did sign up and I appreciate your support ...  

Warning warning JoJo coming soon


----------



## JoJo

Its better than a puppy reveal .. ha ha ha hardly .... 

Just for you my cockapoo friends xxxx


----------



## lady amanda

can't wait!!! wooo hooo


----------



## JoJo

JoJo with her Honey Bunny.....


----------



## lady amanda

YAY!!!! you did it!!!! and you look great!!!! you sure don't look anything like miss Honey tho! 
Great pic! thanks for being Brave JOJO


----------



## JoJo

This sums up the real me .. Giggling with a cockapoo cuddling me ...










Right thats enough ..


----------



## lady amanda

hahahhah cute pic!


----------



## MillieDog

Hi JoJo, nice to see you.
Oh and Amanda, I've seen you too.

Lovely ladies


----------



## JoJo

Your welcome Amanda .. only because you and Kendal asked so nicely xxxx

I did warn you my cockapoos are too good looking for me .. even Oakley being darker, I still need a perm  one for the future I think .. JoJo with a cockapoo hairdo!!!


----------



## kendal

eh what happend to oakley. i got a photo with all 4 of mine, im sure you can get one with just 2


----------



## lady amanda

caradunne said:


> Wheh - finally managed to do this!!!!!!


wowie!!! didn't notice this one untill now re reading this funny thread!!! ahahahha I love it too cute!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Loving your giggly pic JoJo :laugh:


----------



## JoJo

I will add one with Oakley, Honey & I  

I have loads of them jumping all over my hubby or I... ha ha ha


----------



## caradunne

Lovely pics JoJo. I have read through your blog, thanks for the useful info. xx


----------



## Lilly's mum

Fab! All so cute//


----------



## Jedicrazy

alfiedoo said:


> Hilarious Amanda!! My turn?.......... now where can I find a photo of Worzel Gummidge........................ x


Aunt Sally always gave me the creeps


----------



## wilfiboy

Thanks for showing the link Amanda... really enjoyed re-reading this x


----------



## lady amanda

I just re-read it all too!!! What fun this thread was....and with so many new members...lets see some new faces up here!!!


----------



## Rufini

omg so cute! I looking nothing like Vincent, strawberry blonde straight hair... but my boyfriends hair is EXACTLY the same colour and very curly 
His hair is short right now (we shave it every year for the summer xD lol becuase he gets too hot!!!) but I'll try and find an old pic :3


----------



## S.Claire

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh Stephen that second photo is hysterical! I'm absolutely wetting myself! I'm afraid to say I think you look very much like your dogs .....took me a while to spot you!


Haha. Which one is Stephen??  GREAT PICS!


----------



## lady amanda

Stephen is Jukeedoodles....the one who is covered in 4 cockapos and the one who looks just like his cockapoo! Great fun!!


----------



## S.Claire

lady amanda said:


> Stephen is Jukeedoodles....the one who is covered in 4 cockapos and the one who looks just like his cockapoo! Great fun!!


Haha - I know! It was a joke cos he looks so like his brood. Amongst them I had to find the human! Sorry Stephen - I know we have never met but ur babies are very similar to you!  x


----------



## lady amanda

Come on all you new puppy owners!!!! lets get some pics going on here


----------



## JoJo

Think I will add a pic of Cockapoo Ken  oh and me with my new pup too ...


----------



## lady amanda

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

JoJo, you are a tease ....


----------



## Rufini

So here are a few of me and Vincent 



















and my boyfriend! It doesn't show well in this picture but they have the same hair colour


----------



## Rufini

So yeah in conclusion I don't look like Vincent but my boyfriend does!!


----------



## lady amanda

lol! no you don't look like Vincent...and yes your boyfriend does match well. lol 
Beautiful puppy!


----------



## JoJo

Ahh Vincent is going to be a loved pup for sure ... great pics .. thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## MillieDog

Vincent looks lovely, very happy with his lovely human mummy & daddy.


----------



## Jedicrazy

I love this thread, it has really made me smile 

This is the only picture I have of Obi and I together..I'm always holding the camera . Taken when I first got him so he is 8 weeks old, bless. 










Clare
x


----------



## embee

Jedicrazy said:


> I love this thread, it has really made me smile
> 
> This is the only picture I have of Obi and I together..I'm always holding the camera . Taken when I first got him so he is 8 weeks old, bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clare
> x


Such a sweet boy


----------



## Rufini

Vincent is already so spoilt xD We do love him very much already, we've got (hopefully) 15 more years of this!! <3

At the start of next year when both the boys hair is longer I'll get some more pictures


----------



## ali-s.j.

It's a gorgeous photo of you and Obi, Clare, but um, struggling to see any family resemblance  oh, except you're both gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda

Clare! it is so nice to see your face! and how adorable is little Obi!!! you will have to get an updated one when he gets home and back to his old self! Gorgeous picture!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

:iagree: with Mo


----------



## wilfiboy

I agree with cute Ali agreeing with Mo ,looking forward to that picture x


----------



## wilfiboy

Vincent looks lovely x


----------



## Jedicrazy

lady amanda said:


> Clare! it is so nice to see your face! and how adorable is little Obi!!! you will have to get an updated one when he gets home and back to his old self! Gorgeous picture!!


I will, I promise. Nothing would give me more pleasure than taking lots more photos of Obi!!!!


----------



## Rufini

wilfiboy said:


> Vincent looks lovely x


Thank you! I think so too  heehee


----------



## Mogdog

wilfiboy said:


> I agree with cute Ali agreeing with Mo ,looking forward to that picture x


and I agree with everyone!!!


----------



## sarahjo

Thought I would join in but there is only ONE photo of Me and Eddie 

And it isn't even that good - like Clare I am the one usually taking the photos!

So here it is me, Eddie and Jake (friends lab) out on a very long walk, probably getting lost as I was navigating 










I think I need a chocolate Cockapoo?


----------



## wilfiboy

Eddie suites you fine Sarah...he does look tall does nt he x x


----------



## lady amanda

Oh Hi there Sarah! good on you for adding your photo! Eddie sure is a big boy compared to mini Lady.. lol it would be cute to see them side by side. lol


----------



## MillieDog

Lovely photo you Clare with Obi.
Nice walk Sarah, shame its not a close up of of you both

I tried to photograph me and Millie whilst sat at the computer, it has some natty function. But she's not very good at looking forward ! This is hot off the press


----------



## JoJo

This is such a great thread ... Lovely to see Clare, Sarah and Julie xxx

Right what have I missed .. why is Amanda called Mo??? 

I will post another one of me with Picnic when she comes home ... even better I will post a pic with my pack.. see which one I most look like..


----------



## lady amanda

Julie!!! so nice to meet you!!!
And what a great pic! look how cute millie looks! no similarities there however.


And Jojo, I am called Mo by my friends and family, it is something that I had posted on my cake website so I guess it is sticking here too


----------



## Sezra

I have copied Julie's idea and used the webcam (not too hideous I hope for 6.30am!) I definitely don't look like Daisy, but maybe if my next Cockapoo is an apricot? 



















It was harder than I thought as Daisy just wanted to lie down on my lap and snuggle!


----------



## JoJo

Morning Sarah & Daisy ... Great idea using webcam xxx


----------



## JoJo

lady amanda said:


> Julie!!! so nice to meet you!!!
> And what a great pic! look how cute millie looks! no similarities there however.
> 
> 
> And Jojo, I am called Mo by my friends and family, it is something that I had posted on my cake website so I guess it is sticking here too



Ok, thanks Mo for the update ...  

Please send me a link to your cake website  .... 

I love cakes almost as much as I love cockapoos xxx


----------



## lady amanda

Hi Sarah and Daisy!!! That is great and at 6:30! wow good for you!


----------



## wilfiboy

Hi Julie that photo is lovely Millies face is so... Mableyy. Hi Sarah you might not look like Daisy but she so suites you.
Nice to meet you ladies x x x


----------



## S.Claire

Ahhh hello everyone! Webcam idea was a good one! Here's me and Nacho!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Lovely pictures ladies, keep them coming! It's so nice to see who we are talking to on here. 

Go on be brave, post your pic


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Sarah, don't you look good for 6.30 in the morning.

Hi S.Claire, you and Nacho have the same colouring 

Hey Mo! What do you mean I don't look like my dog  I'll have you know me and Millie came 2nd in Most Like Your Dog at a county dog show We beat off stiff competition - all 3 other competitors  In truth none of us looked like our dogs, it really was a case of 'Ip Dip, Sky Blue' (not sure that translates into Canadian)


----------



## lady amanda

MillieDog said:


> Hi Sarah, don't you look good for 6.30 in the morning.
> 
> Hi S.Claire, you and Nacho have the same colouring
> 
> Hey Mo! What do you mean I don't look like my dog  I'll have you know me and Millie came 2nd in Most Like Your Dog at a county dog show We beat off stiff competition - all 3 other competitors  In truth none of us looked like our dogs, it really was a case of 'Ip Dip, Sky Blue' (not sure that translates into Canadian)


HAHAHA!!! cute that you won... But haven't a clue what Ip Dip, Sky Blue means. That is a new one for me and I am usually pretty good.


----------



## MillieDog

lady amanda said:


> HAHAHA!!! cute that you won... But haven't a clue what Ip Dip, Sky Blue means. That is a new one for me and I am usually pretty good.


Ip, Dip, Sky, Blue, Who's It, Not You!. 

Its what kids do when they are trying to eliminate someone from a game. Everyone is in a circle and for each word you point to one person then the next. When you get to the word You! that person is out


----------



## wilfiboy

Dip,dip,dip, my blue ship ... in my neck of the woods


----------



## lady amanda

OH!!!! we do.... inny minny miney moe, catch a tiger by the toe


----------



## wilfiboy

Yep know that one x x


----------



## Tressa

Do you realise that on the forum we are all bonkers?


----------



## lady amanda

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!! yes my husband reminds me all the time!!


----------



## caradunne

Hello to all the new picture people, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## PipE

wilfiboy said:


> Dip,dip,dip, my blue ship ... in my neck of the woods


My school must've been rough cos our version was 'ipp dip dog sh**, you trod in it!' 

Oh dear! Maybe shouldn't admit that!
X


----------



## Sezra

MillieDog said:


> Hi Sarah, don't you look good for 6.30 in the morning.
> 
> Hi S.Claire, you and Nacho have the same colouring
> 
> Hey Mo! What do you mean I don't look like my dog  I'll have you know me and Millie came 2nd in Most Like Your Dog at a county dog show We beat off stiff competition - all 3 other competitors  In truth none of us looked like our dogs, it really was a case of 'Ip Dip, Sky Blue' (not sure that translates into Canadian)


I have a very poor quality webcam that means it doesn't show up too much detail! 

We did Eeny meeny miney mo (or however you spell it)! Although I do remember PipE's version!


----------



## embee

Here's me and Flo. I have my hair specially layered and chunks of orange colour put in so we match


----------



## lady amanda

Mandy! that is a gorgeous picture of you and Flo!! just beautiful!


----------



## Sezra

Mandy, what a gorgeous picture of you both! Looks like a lovely day out, were you on holiday? x


----------



## embee

Sezra said:


> Mandy, what a gorgeous picture of you both! Looks like a lovely day out, were you on holiday? x


We went to the Norfolk Broads for a holiday this summer (stayed in a dog friendly farm cottage) and Flo enjoyed going on boats, travelling on the park and ride and playing on the beach. There's more pictures of us on holiday if you look at the blog diary


----------



## caradunne

But does your hair flop up and down when you run?


----------



## MillieDog

caradunne said:


> But does your hair flop up and down when you run?


And do your ears flap behind you too? 

Lovely pic Mandy


----------



## S.Claire

Ah Flo is sooo gorgeous. I'm hoping that's what lil Nacho will look like when he's a big boy. BEAUTIFUL and u look lovely too Mandy - don't want to leave you out there!


----------



## Mogdog

Lovely pic ... you've got Flo's coat just perfect ... long enough to look shaggy but short enough to be practical and not too prone to matting. I'm hoping to keep this balance with Maisie ... she will be a mini version!


----------



## ali-s.j.




----------



## MillieDog

That is hilarious Ali. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Think one of you needs a trim and its not the cute fluffy one on the right


----------



## ali-s.j.

Hilarious? What's hilarious? I spent a fortune having that done


----------



## Tressa

Fabulous pic, Ali - what a hoot!


----------



## embee

caradunne said:


> But does your hair flop up and down when you run?


I try not to run nowadays (except at flyball) but when I do everything flops up and down - not just my hair


----------



## Jedicrazy

hot news! Dolly Parton has stolen Izzy from Ali! :laugh:


----------



## ali-s.j.

Dolly Parton and I have more than our hairdo's in common!


----------



## Sezra

You mean you are a country singer aswell? Blimey, hidden talents! . 

Fabulous picture! Ali if there was a prize for looking the most like your Cockapoo you would win it! X


----------



## lady amanda

AHHAHAHAHHAH!!! ALI!!! that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo

Oh I have got a full JoJo chuckle going on .. we are all mad .. mostly Ali ... that pic is sooo funny ... 

I have only got Picnic so I look like my cockapoo.... I have brown hair sometime with a few lighter tones .. so I hope Picnic and I will both look brindle ... if not I will dye to match  just for this thread ...


----------



## DONNA

Now i feel stupid! seeing the picture close up ive realised its a wig ha ha ha i thought it was real duh!!!!!


----------



## mandym

Here is my neice with my eldest cockapoo kd at a fun dog show 2 years ago in the lookalikey section and they got first place xxx


----------



## lady amanda

AH!!! OMG! of course she won!!!! so cute! great PIC!


----------



## JoJo

I love it ...  

& Daisy in the hair .. how cute


----------



## Sezra

What a beautiful picture Mandy! x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I'll be brave 


























Same kind of colour hair? Don't know if I look like her


----------



## ali-s.j.

mandym said:


> Here is my neice with my eldest cockapoo kd at a fun dog show 2 years ago in the lookalikey section and they got first place xxx


Wow, I don't know what, but they should be advertising something very good - chocolate, probably  What a gorgeous pair, fabulous picture Mandy


----------



## MillieDog

Mandy, that is a lovely picture. Pears I recon - re the advertising.

Laura, what do you mean brave! You're lovely and so is your lovely cockapoo.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha thank you Julie 
Izzie certainly is! The one of me & Izzie could be better, I didn't get ready for it! :O 
But I put a nicer one on to make sure you could compare properly


----------



## mandym

Laura,your pics are lovely!! xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Aww everyone on here is so nice!! Thank you Mandy 
Your niece is gorgeous!
xxx


----------



## ali-s.j.

So are you Laura, young, blonde and gorgeous - ooh, just like your Cockapoo


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

:O i'm blushing  Thank you Ali! Izzie beats me though, she's a little beautyy 
I love you look-a-like picture as well! You make a great pair


----------



## ali-s.j.

:laugh: If I get brave, I'll post one of what I really look like - and it's not like my cockapoo!


----------



## Tressa

Beautiful photo of the two of them. Love the daisy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Fair enough, I thought your Izzy's coat was lighter than the one in the picture, but it could have been the light  I thin kyou should be brave!


----------



## Sezra

Am I the only one who keeps reading the thread title as 'Do you like your Cockapoo'?  I expect so, I am skimming books so not reading things properly!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Fair enough, I thought your Izzy's coat was lighter than the one in the picture, but it could have been the light  I thin kyou should be brave!


It is - she needs a bath!


----------



## wilfiboy

More lovely pictures ladies x x


----------



## colpa110

So, nothing like my cockapoo...


----------



## Mogdog

Nice pictures, but no you don't look like Betty ... maybe if your hair goes white!


----------



## Rufini

Don't worry Colin I don't look anything like Vincent! They do say opposites attract


----------



## JoJo

Colin ... great pic ... I don't look my cockapoo.. it is hard to look as cute as a cockapoo 

I thought Betty was bigger .... she is very cute xxx


----------



## pixie

Betty Boo is oh so cute!


----------



## MillieDog

Nice one Colin and the famous Betty Boo. Looking forward to seeing you at Virginia Waters.


----------



## Lauramegan

Thought id add a photo here - I know how nice it is to put face to name!! And instead of you all seeing my baby instead!
So, here is me and Isaac in the car on the way to my daddy's for a roast! 
We wear nice jumpers ...


----------



## Mogdog

Oh how cute ... Isaac is tiny! Lovely picture of both of you, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JulesB

He's so cute and i love his jumper!!!

x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Nice matching jumpers Laura  Nice picture  x


----------



## Tressa

What a tiny wee thing - he really looks to small to be an Isaac yet, but he will grown into it Lovely photo of you both.


----------



## JoJo

Lovely pic Laura & Isaac .. I want that jumper for Picnic


----------



## Lauramegan

He is really small!!! Not sure why!!
Maybe he will be a mini cockapoo!
Jumper is from pets at home! £3.99 I think, bargain! My sister in law did say he looked like wheres wally!


----------



## JoJo

Where's Wally? .... Where's Isaac?.. thats so funny 

What mix is Isaac? How old is he? He does look dinky... ahhhh


----------



## Lauramegan

He is 7 weeks & 1 day. His mum is a working cocker but she is TINY smallest cocker I've ever seen (oh wow that almost sounded rude) and his daddy is a miniature poodle stud dog. He wasn't the smallest at 3 weeks when I picked him, but when taking him from his litter he really was small. I don't think the pictures even do his tinyness justice! Should I be worried or is he just a small dog?x


----------



## JoJo

No don't be worried .. he is young .. most people get their puppies at 8 weeks plus .. and puppies really do put on lots of weight each week ... he will be fine  ..


----------



## JulesB

Lauramegan said:


> He is 7 weeks & 1 day. His mum is a working cocker but she is TINY smallest cocker I've ever seen (oh wow that almost sounded rude) and his daddy is a miniature poodle stud dog. He wasn't the smallest at 3 weeks when I picked him, but when taking him from his litter he really was small. I don't think the pictures even do his tinyness justice! Should I be worried or is he just a small dog?x


He is only young and they grow quickly at that age.

Betty weighed 1.4kg when i got her at 8.5weeks but its only when i look back at pictures if her now that I realise how tiny she was.

Loving the smallest cocker ever,am sure we all have a few stories there!!!!!!

x


----------



## JoJo

still giggling about the "Smallest Cocker I've ever seen".... I am so naughty xxx


----------



## Lauramegan

I did laugh after I typed it!!! Dirty minds obviously!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

He didn't look that small in the picture, I wouldn't worry though it is probably because he is only just over 7 weeks old, most people do bring them home about 8 weeks. We brought Izzie around 7 1/2 weeks & she was pretty small... I'll attach a few pictures 
I even measured her against a remote haha  Enjoy x


----------



## Tressa

:


jojo said:


> still giggling about the "smallest cocker i've ever seen".... I am so naughty xxx


:d:d:d


----------



## Lauramegan

He is a lot smaller then you izzy in those photos!! I'll test him against a remote tomorrow, but if you look at the ones when he's next to my baby you'll see! My baby is only 8 months old and Isaac looks like one of his teddies!x


----------



## Tressa

:


JoJo said:


> still giggling about the "Smallest Cocker I've ever seen".... I am so naughty xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, you are Jojo


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

He is a bit younger though  & the seoncd 2 were taken a few days after we got her home, so about a week older than your little boy  But it's amazing how fast they grow so enjoy it! I certainly wouldn't worry atm  The pictures of Isaac & your baby are very cute  x


----------



## ilovelucy

I don't look like Lucy at all! 

















PS I love seeing all of you with your cockapoos! ADORABLE!


----------



## lady amanda

Lucy is very adorable!


----------



## Mogdog

Ahh, bless her ... Lucy is a very sweet puppy.


----------



## Janev1000

OK I've been very very brave and had a piccie taken. I guess it's all part of the initiation process of being a forum member! Here is Biscuit and me. He is 19 weeks today (oh and me - I've just turned 45!!).


----------



## Sezra

Hi Helena and welcome 

Alot of us use Photobucket to upload out photos. Once they are uploaded there is an image code for every photo which when you click on it it is automatically copied. Then, when you write a post you just paste this image code on to the post. If your preview before posting you can check that it has worked as your photo should be visible. I am sure there are other ways but I find this the easiest! 

I look forward to hearing more about Purdy (lovely name) and seeing some photos. xx


----------



## Sezra

Janev1000 said:


> OK I've been very very brave and had a piccie taken. I guess it's all part of the initiation process of being a forum member! Here is Biscuit and me. He is 19 weeks today (oh and me - I've just turned 45!!).


Lovely photo of you both! When was your birthday? Happy belated birthday wishes!  x


----------



## Janev1000

Boxing Day!


----------



## JoJo

Hi Jane ... nothing to brave about on here .. we are all cockapoo friends .. dont worry I hate my pic being taken too ... Great pic by the way .. you and Biscuit are both fab xxx


----------



## Sezra

I hope you make sure it doesn't get too mixed up with Christmas! 

My daughter's is on the 21st of december, birthdays at this time of year can be quite tricky as everything is so geared up for Christmas! Hope you had a good one. xx


----------



## M&M's mummy

WiggleB said:


> First time on so "Hi" first.
> Have looked in occasionally though not so much recently due to the angst that filled the air but now things are quieter I've only gone a joined !
> I'm often told I'm the spit of my Purdy. But then I am groomed and my daughter is a hairdresser so I suppose we are shaped together too !
> I'll have to dye my hair soon as looking like your pet is not always a fun thing .. kids can be so cruel x
> I'm new and looking to post pics but first attempt backfired. Any tips ?
> Purdy's Mum


 Hello and welcome
You will have to post a before and after picture now 

There has been a bit of angst last few days with some silliness going on with people trying to imply this forum isn't a nice one but we just ignore them.
This is a friendly helpful forum so glad you have joined and look forward to both yours and Purdy's pictures


----------



## Janev1000

Sezra said:


> I hope you make sure it doesn't get too mixed up with Christmas!
> 
> My daughter's is on the 21st of december, birthdays at this time of year can be quite tricky as everything is so geared up for Christmas! Hope you had a good one. xx


My parents were very good when I was little and always made sure that each day was treated equally. However, as I get older it does comes in handy as it's easy to let each birthday go by quietly without anyone noticing! My husband's is on the 29th too. Neither of us were planned babies!


----------



## mandym

kendal said:


> "nice sthlice of cake Ant Sally"



Have just found this thread and am wetting myself laughing at this kendal,omg that brings back memories,i loved that programme when i was a kid lol xxx


----------



## Scarlett

I've been on the forum for a bit now but haven't looked at this thread until now. You all look great with your 'poos! And it is nice to put faces with names. I don't think I have a picture of Scarlett and I together, but I can post separate pictures…Let's see what I have….

Here's one of Scarlett the day we got her









And here's a fairly recent picture of me









My hair is a lot darker than hers now, but as a child I had red hair, and the colours I dye my hair usually have a little red. My hair is super straight though - no poodle hair here!! lol


----------



## lady amanda

Hi Krysten! nice to see you!! lol fitting you got a red girl since you have red in your hair!
I used to match as I was a blond....now I have gone dark brown...lol in hopes of the next cockapoo maybe!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Jukee Doodles said:


> I look nothing like him !!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor them either !!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen xxx



Julia might not exactly look like any of ours - but she can chill-out in the same way.......


----------



## M&M's mummy

As long as no-one can copy what your dog on the floor at the end is doing


----------



## Sezra

Think that would need a new thread starting!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

M&M's mummy said:


> As long as no-one can copy what your dog on the floor at the end is doing


I did once have an old Rugby Club mate over some time back and he witnessed Uncle Fester cleaning himself like that and muttered the words "I wish I could do that" .........so I said if he offered Uncle Fester a doggy-choc he'd perhaps let him !!!!!

Stephen xx


----------



## Sezra

Just choked on my soup!


----------



## emerald

*Looking like your cockapoo!*

















Do I look like my cockapoo? There is a certain resemblance!!


----------



## JessicaAleigha

Biscuit and I don't look alike but I have seriously considered lightening my hair to that tan color. We both already have the pastey white color, lol.


----------



## lady amanda

YAY!! so great to see new pics on here!!!!
and such great pics too!!!!


biscuit is ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Ali79

Madeleine and Beau


----------



## lady amanda

I think they are in the top percentage of look alikes!!! blond and gorgeous!!!


----------



## emerald

Nope - dog needs sunglasses!


----------



## powerpuffgirl66

Haha. I'm loving all the photos!

I definitely do not look like our Lola (she's a little blonde and I'm the opposite). But, I can see a resemblance with my son!


----------



## lady amanda

hahhah awwww sweet picture powerpuffgirl66....very cute!


and Awena....you will now need a pic up here with Red....and an update one with your other girl....since I think you are a blond now aren't you?


----------



## JoJo

Me & my cockapoos .. cockapoo kisses


----------



## lady amanda

JOJO!!!!! you an picnic MATCH!!! same hair and highlights!


----------



## JoJo

Yippy I look like cockapoo .. shall I get a perm too  well my life is one curly experience


----------



## lady amanda

humnh.....i'd give the perm a miss...lol


----------



## Louie The Cokapoo

I am a just a girl who loves cheese


----------



## strof51

This is our young Flyball team mate Megan with Poppy, they came second in a-look-a-like competition a few weeks ago.


----------



## lady amanda

awwwww......match!


----------



## Anita

Me and Frisbee both having frizzy hair days!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

OMG how gorgeous is Frisbee! How cute is the hair do  & actually a pretty good match, love it


----------



## Turi

Yes, I think Saffi and I are starting to resemble each other...


----------



## mandym

Turi said:


> Yes, I think Saffi and I are starting to resemble each other...


What a gorgeous pic xxx


----------



## Rufini

Turi said:


> Yes, I think Saffi and I are starting to resemble each other...


Definately! I love your hair, mine is about the same length (and colour!) but just always looks dull :/ I wish I had Vincents hair!!


----------



## Turi

Thanks Ruth - I have a bit of help. Marcus works for Toni & Guy and comes home with fancy hair products by the truck load!


----------



## Rufini

Turi said:


> Thanks Ruth - I have a bit of help. Marcus works for Toni & Guy and comes home with fancy hair products by the truck load!


Oh gosh jealous! My hair currently looks like a crows nest...it needs a cut!


----------



## Rufini

Dan and Vincent still look the same, here are my guys chilly at a friend BBQ (note the hair colour and texture is exactly the same!!)


----------



## Lolasmummy

ha ha funny I had to laugh when I saw this
I was walking my girls in the market yesterday before we went to Blythe Beach. Remember I have two doodles who are blonde and Lolly the red head. This man was staring at me and said to me... 'You all match.....two red heads and two blondes' He meant me and Lola as the red head. I dont get my hair highlighted anymore as I had a bad experience so I have started using the Nice and Easy medium BLONDE (Yes its supposd to be medium BLONDE) but it keeps on turning out ginger...... looks like me and Lolly are destined to match lol


----------



## mairi1

Thought it'd be nice to relight this thread 
There are a lot of new members and it'd be nice to put a face to a name and of course see whether you do infact look like your poo!!
I have images in my head of how people look... Probably completely way off!!
Unfortunately (!!) I don't have a photo of myself and Molly ..but will try and get one.. Would love to see what you all look like.. 

Or maybe I'm the only nosey one... 
X


----------



## lady amanda

Thanks for reviving the thread...it is always a fun one!! come on new members lets have a look.


----------



## wilfiboy

Just looked through it again, I look startled or shocked not sure which, but I was in my pjs x


----------



## mairi1

wilfiboy said:


> Just looked through it again, I look startled or shocked not sure which, but I was in my pjs x


Well Karen It'd be lovely to see an updated pic of you and your lovely poos  
X


----------



## lady amanda

awww, I just looked back through...Lady was so small when this pic was taken...she isn't even the same colour any more.


----------



## mairi1

Aaah.. Little lady, you may need to start a new thread and everyone can post updated pics all over again!!!


----------



## DB1

ok thought I would brave this thread at last - yes we both look like we need our roots doing (and one of us does!!)


----------



## Jedicrazy

Nice to "see" you Dawn. Looking good, both of you


----------



## mairi1

Aah well done Dawn 
Fab photo, you are both looking good 
Dudley looks as if butter wouldn't melt... 
Well done on avator pic too btw 
X


----------



## lady amanda

awww! just so cute!! way to go Joining in!!! love it!


----------



## Lynn<3

Don't think so

Edit : Taken Last year just before her first hair cut.


----------



## DB1

mairi1 said:


> Aah well done Dawn
> Fab photo, you are both looking good
> Dudley looks as if butter wouldn't melt...
> Well done on avator pic too btw
> X


I know Dudley is just too cute looking -I have to tell myself to imagine he is a big ugly dog sometimes when I need to be strict with him!
Jon helped me get avatar pic done in the end.


----------



## wilfiboy

Nice to meet you both and your lovely dogs, it nice to meet people from around the globe, or closer to home, who all share an interest x


----------



## mairi1

Lynn<3 said:


> Don't think so
> 
> Edit : Taken Last year just before her first hair cut.


I reckon there's a little likeness there between you both 
...Both dark haired with a touch of tan!! 
:sunglasses:


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hiya Lynn :wave: yes you match perfectly


----------



## mairi1

Been trying to get a pic of me and Miss Molly but she'd far rather look out the window than at the camera!!! 

Anyway, here we are.. 2 blondes.. 1 natural 
X


----------



## wellerfeller

Lovely picture Mairi.


----------



## colpa110

Nice one Mairi - I wondered what you looked like!!!!


----------



## Janev1000

Well done Mairi......you've fully completed the ILMC initiation process now!

Looking good - both of you!! x


----------



## mairi1

Oh My God..that's been there a wee while now!!!  

Often thought of deleting it ... Don't know what came over me putting it on... Quite nice remaining incognito!!! 

Think it's because I'm so nosey wondering what people look like... 

xxx


----------



## colpa110

mairi1 said:


> Oh My God..that's been there a wee while now!!!
> 
> Often thought of deleting it ... Don't know what came over me putting it on... Quite nice remaining incognito!!!
> 
> Think it's because I'm so nosey wondering what people look like...
> 
> xxx


I think we are all a bit like that It took me a while to pluck up the courage!!


----------



## mairi1

colpa110 said:


> I think we are all a bit like that It took me a while to pluck up the courage!!


Yes thank you Colin SO much for bringing it back to the fore!!!!   

xxx


----------



## JoJo

Lovely to see you Mairi  great photo .. 

That's it you are a real member now .. in the owners gallery lol


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hello Mairi :wave: (by the way, how is your name pronounced..is like Mary or Marie?)

Cmon on who else is brave enough ? :laugh:


----------



## mairi1

Thank you for the official welcome 

Clare my name is pronounced the same as 'Marry'... As In.. Will
You Marry me!!  Up here we pronounce it more like maarry ... Emphasising the 'A' but people always struggle with it. 

xxx


----------



## andy0

Beth and crumble my two girls


----------



## wilfiboy

Mairi, how did you sneak in without us noticing lol, great to meet you.
Now come on Andy you really don't look like that xxxx


----------



## andy0

wilfiboy said:


> Mairi, how did you sneak in without us noticing lol, great to meet you.
> Now come on Andy you really don't look like that xxxx


No i dont Karen lol ,Crumble got long blonde curly hair i dont


----------



## wilfiboy

That's more like it ..... Did you have once though lol xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hello Andy :wave: you have two stunning girls there


----------



## andy0

wilfiboy said:


> That's more like it ..... Did you have once though lol xxxx


Never blonde but long and curly yeah a long time ago lol


----------



## Cat 53

Have to wait for Max to grow a bit before I can take part.....but love the post!


----------



## VillageVoice

The first picture of Izzy and I taken about 3 weeks ago. We were on our way to my college graduation party. She was 8 weeks old then


----------



## lady amanda

awww, great picture!


----------



## mairi1

So so cute 

xxx


----------



## VillageVoice

Thanks  Don't think we look anything alike, but it's a nice "Mommy & Me" picture haha


----------



## wilfiboy

Lovely picture two beautiful girls.....been meaning to ask, did the lights all go down??


----------



## Duckdog

Well we do both have the same colour coat! 😄

Not sure why I am pulling the silly face though and my glasses are halfway down my nose mrs slocombe stylie 😁


----------



## mairi1

Ah lovely to see you Duckdawg :wave:....Looking very colour coordinated there with little Binkster ...not Mrs Slocombe style at all.. very stylish 

It's lovely to put face to names xxx


----------



## Duckdog

mairi1 said:


> Ah lovely to see you Duckdawg :wave:....Looking very colour coordinated there with little Binkster ...not Mrs Slocombe style at all.. very stylish
> 
> It's lovely to put face to names xxx


Back at ya Mairi! It is funny seeing people and seeing if they match what you had in your minds eye!


----------



## dio.ren

Not a very flattering picture cause she just bit my nose a few seconds before this was taken!


----------



## lady amanda

I love that this thread is still going!!!!!!!! I just love getting to "meet you all face to face" lol


----------



## sarah----jane

It has been said, long brown ears and I've long brown hair!


----------



## Stela12

I finally got brave! Do we look alike?


----------



## lady amanda

Lovely picture!! no real resemblance there...but a lovely picture.


----------



## Anita

Maybe if you stuck your tongue out too....


----------



## Stela12

Anita said:


> Maybe if you stuck your tongue out too....


hahaha...they say she looks like my husband - he has a beard too


----------



## Marzi

What I want to know is why Kiki and Liz did not win the dog most like her owner class at a local show?
Ok the wig was a bit of a cheat, but with a mother's bias I thought they looked good together


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Here goes I hope it works I got my brother-in-law to take a picture of me and Gorgeous George to put on this thread. He thinks I'm mad already just worse since I became a poo mummy


----------



## wilfiboy

Gosh Diana that's a great colour match ..... That's why I've got a grey stripe down the middle of my head to try and look like Mable


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

:laugh::laugh:Haha so Karen do you think I look like George?? I to quite often have the grey stripe down the middle so I can blend in with Harry my little Cairn as well.


----------



## dmgalley

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Here goes I hope it works I got my brother-in-law to take a picture of me and Gorgeous George to put on this thread. He thinks I'm mad already just worse since I became a poo mummy


I love it! The hair is a good match. He is handsome. I wish I matched willow.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

I agree you and george have the same chocolate hair too cute


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Thanks ladies it's amazing some of the colours that come out of a bottle!!


----------



## Marzi

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Thanks ladies it's amazing some of the colours that come out of a bottle!!


What - you dye your dog  LOL
You really do look like George, a gorgeous couple!


----------



## wilfiboy

Marzi said:


> What - you dye your dog  LOL
> You really do look like George, a gorgeous couple!


Hilarious Marzi ....I'm going to use that one xx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:What are you two like it's no wonder our OH, friends and family think us cockapoo mummies are crazy ladies, may be an idea thought as I normally have dye left over :laugh::laugh::laugh::ilmc:


----------



## Nellies mum

I was just thinking last night how it would be nice to see the face behind the poo and that there should be a post...Durr sorry I didn't realise there was already one here! So I hate my pic being taken so haven't any of me and Nellie...But as you can see from my pic and avatar of Nellie we do not look anything alike, well I may have doggy like eyes!... we do though have the same chilled out personalities though


----------



## charles48

lady amanda said:


> ok this one is the real deal....it was a lazy day at home...so excuse the disheveled look of me.


loved this cute photo


----------

